# Punk kids on my lawn



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

I have an unfenced & unmaintained section of my lawn between my house and my neighbor that is just wide enough for a bunch of punk neighborhood kids to gather and play football on. Normally I wouldn't mind because like I said it's barely maintained. What I am worried about is all the windows on that side of my house and them being broken and I guarantee NOBODY'S parents will be willing to accept responsibility and pay for damages. My question is it's there anything I could throw down on that section that could act as a deterrent? Stickers, unpleasant smell, ANYTHING? Thanks.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Kids outside actually playing? I'd go out and clap and see if they needed anything to drink or something.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

wiread said:


> Kids outside actually playing? I'd go out and clap and see if they needed anything to drink or something.


Totally agree. Be cool, set some ground rules and expectations and let them play on.


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

wiread said:


> Kids outside actually playing? I'd go out and clap and see if they needed anything to drink or something.


Clearly missed the whole part about my windows. But thanks anyway


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Just interested in what makes them "punk" kids? Are they leaving thrash, harassing other people, or just playing ball?

I would just let them know it's private property, but tell them you don't mind them playing ball there, as long as they will be careful for the windows, and that you're not liable for anybody getting hurt (that last one can be a legal thing depending on your state laws).

Alternatively, you could put down some nice turf grass, draw some football field lines, set up some goals directed away from your windows and be the hero of the neighborhood..


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would say if you are concerned about your windows, get some security cameras on that side of the house so you have proof if something happens other than that I would let the kids play.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Do you maybe have a picture? Are the window up to a second floor or just the first?

As if it's just the first floor, I could see planting some trees in the line might not discourage them playing, but protect them from getting to close to the windows and catch a stray ball?


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

San said:


> Do you maybe have a picture? Are the window up to a second floor or just the first?
> 
> As if it's just the first floor, I could see planting some trees in the line might not discourage them playing, but protect them from getting to close to the windows and catch a stray ball?


First floor only


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

San said:


> Just interested in what makes them "punk" kids? Are they leaving thrash, harassing other people, or just playing ball?
> 
> I would just let them know it's private property, but tell them you don't mind them playing ball there, as long as they will be careful for the windows, and that you're not liable for anybody getting hurt (that last one can be a legal thing depending on your state laws).
> 
> Alternatively, you could put down some nice turf grass, draw some football field lines, set up some goals directed away from your windows and be the hero of the neighborhood..


"Punk kids" is just term old times use that I heard growing up. And yes of course I would be liable. It's on my property. Not looking to be the neighborhood hero seeing how there's literally a park right behind my house they could use, I don't want my property damaged.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Have you approach them while playing and told them you don't want them playing in your yard? Are they ignoring you? If so, build a fence.

Also, it is extremely unlikely to break a window with a football. If their arm or kick is that strong, get them an agent.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

it sounds like no matter what precautions or cameras are put up @williams6966 will not be comfortable with these kids. that is his choice and while other among us may be more inclined to open our lawn for kids to use, he can make his own decision based on his neighborhood and these particular kids. 
probably best to just tell the kids they need to find another spot to play. if they keep coming back, put up a fence.


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

g-man said:


> Have you approach them while playing and told them you don't want them playing in your yard? Are they ignoring you? If so, build a fence.
> 
> Also, it is extremely unlikely to break a window with a football. If their arm or kick is that strong, get them an agent.


The football no .....a body yes since they are playing full on tackle is why I'm concerned. They have been approached and spoke to me as if I'm invading there space. Guess I'll just have to get more stern


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

:thumbup:


Thejarrod said:


> it sounds like no matter what precautions or cameras are put up @williams6966 will not be comfortable with these kids. that is his choice and while other among us may be more inclined to open our lawn for kids to use, he can make his own decision based on his neighborhood and these particular kids.
> probably best to just tell the kids they need to find another spot to play. if they keep coming back, put up a fence.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

williams6966 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Have you approach them while playing and told them you don't want them playing in your yard? Are they ignoring you? If so, build a fence.
> ...


You're in Texas, so putting up a "No Trespassing" sign is a big part of this. That sign serves as first warning and can help you along the way. Or you could paint the corner of your property purple which satisfies the same requirement. I know it doesn't look great, but you definitely have a leg to stand on at that point.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

williams6966 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Have you approach them while playing and told them you don't want them playing in your yard? Are they ignoring you? If so, build a fence.
> ...


If it's your property, you have the right to deny them access. If not, you're pretty much SoL until they trespass or damage something on your property. That said, how close are they getting to the house if you're worried about them physically crashing through a window?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If it is your property and you really do not want them there, I would start with some no trespassing signs and let them know they are not welcome. A fence might work, but it should not be necessary to keep people off your property without permission.

Texas Penal Code - PENAL § 30.05. Criminal Trespass


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I made my comment partly in jest, as it is rare to see kids outside these days. I almost want to buy them all a ball or something and drag them outside to play myself but there are probably laws against it.

But if that is your property I get what you're saying. I have a neighbor that can't keep their mower in their own yard and use mine as a turnaround as they're scalping the crap out of everything flinging every stick and pine cone or apple at our house and shed and it pisses me off every time. But it's the elderly father in his 80's who is really very nice cutting the yard for his lazy son and family so I just bite my tongue and deal with it.

I'd probably approach the parents (neighbors) first. I assume one of their kids is playing there too or is it just some random group of kids that decided to claim your side yard?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I thought this post was a joke. Really takes "get off my lawn" to a new level.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would love to see some pictures of the area being discussed.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I would just go over and ask them nicely to stay off the property. You might be surprised. Worst case, consider a fence if it is affordable. Certainly don't plant "deterrents" in my opinion.

Do any of your immediate neighbors have kids? Maybe it was a neighbors kid. At any rate, I would also like to see pictures of this area.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Easiest solution would be to stack up landscaping debris into a big pile or two in the middle of the open space. Pruned tree and shrub branches, lawn clippings, old mulch, etc. in a pile right smack dab in the middle of the open space. An open area is an invitation for kids to play a game, so putting a few obstacles in prevents this. It sounds like the strip isn't that big to begin with, so they probably won't be able to play around it.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Phids said:


> Easiest solution would be to stack up landscaping debris into a big pile or two in the middle of the open space. Pruned tree and shrub branches, lawn clippings, old mulch, etc. in a pile right smack dab in the middle of the open space. An open area is an invitation for kids to play a game, so putting a few obstacles in prevents this. It sounds like the strip isn't that big to begin with, so they probably won't be able to play around it.


If it's not a safe space, better to keep them off it I think.
Also this is valid in Texas: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attractive_nuisance_doctrine


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

soybean meal smells pretty bad when wet


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I wasn't going to respond to this thread because I found it actually pretty entertaining and didn't want to offend anyone with making light of the situation but jeepers... let's not cut off our nose to spite our face.

I am getting up in years but I have a very good memory of being a young punk and playing outside so I think it would be wise to figure out what is motivating them to play in a less than desirable location. Maybe they are trying to avoid wind or the heat of the sun. If you become that old crotchety man who just yells out the front door to "get off my grass!" you aren't solving anything (other than who's house are we going to TP next Halloween). Break out of your cocoon and go out to find out what is so attractive about that less than perfect football/soccer/kickball field. Be nice, approachable, and non-judgmental. By making them comfortable in talking to you, you may come to understand why your little strip works so well for their game. You are also fostering punks to take responsibility by making them comfortable coming to you if they break something rather than just scattering in all directions.

Remember, these are the same type of punks who are going to be taking care of you when you are too old to take care of yourself. Teach them to be good citizens. I wouldn't want to be the one that makes them decide it's better to just sit in their room and play X-Box all day instead of getting outside and socializing, whether that's with their peers or the old guy with the nice grass.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

San said:


> If it's not a safe space, better to keep them off it I think.
> Also this is valid in Texas: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attractive_nuisance_doctrine


I think that attractive nuisance law would not apply here given that it's merely an empty strip of land. Generally, attractive nuisance applies to an "artificial condition" on the land, and is intended to protect kids who won't understand the dangers (e.g. 5-6 year-old kids). I could be wrong, but I got the impression that these "punk kids" were probably in the 12- or 13-year-old range and so would understand any dangers. They're playing tackle football, after all. I agree it's a good idea to keep them off altogether, but I think it's kind of overkill to build a fence to counter what seems to be a temporary problem.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

This is incredible.


----------

